# Columbia Spice



## hounds51 (Dec 27, 2009)

I started buying Legg's seasoning from these people this past fall. I started out with thier Snack Stick seasoning, and they turned out fantastic. I recently Marinated 4 turkeys for Christmas. 2 were with the Lemon Pepper, and 2 with the Butter and Garlic. Personally I like the Butter and Garlic with warm turkey, and the Lemon Pepper with the cold Turkey. Either way the Legg's seasoning are ecominical and consistant.
The only down side I found with Legg's is that thier Polish Sausage seasoning could use a lot more garlic. An easy fix,as next time I will add 3 Tablespoons of granulated garlic per 25lbs in the mix. 
I wrote a note to Columbia Spices, and thought I would post it.
Thanks for having some of the lowest prices on you Legg's Spices. Also I am recommending Legg's to all. For the price you just can't beat it. Also Columbia Spice is the finest company to deal with.
I am so glad I found you.
Dennis
P.S. I had fantastic reviews form the smoked Turkeys that I marinated for Christmas. I think I started a Christmas tradition. Also Legg's snack stick seasoning can't be beat, as all that tried mine keep coming back for more. Recommended to add 3 tablespoons of Liquid smoke, and 3 tablespoons of brown sugar to the mix, turns out fantastic when smoked.

Here is thier web site, in case anyone wants to bookmank it.
http://www.columbiaspice.com/info.html


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link...


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks I'll have to try them one day.


----------

